# the other stash



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

If this is a second post, I apologize... I lost the first one. 

Do you have another stash? Fabrics? Papers? Mine is a papery: Japanese silk print, statonary - pref. in a box-, notebooks, journals, pads, list maker. I scavenge thrift stores to find them. Of course, fountain pens, pens, and crayons are the essential companions. I make note books by recycling papers. 

Please tell us about your other stash? What people say about it? where do you keep it?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Since I am also a quilter, I have a fabric stash. There is a closet in my studio and DH has lined all three sides with shelves. I also keep some plastic storage tubs for specific things like christmas fabric or patriotic or flannel, etc. etc.

I also crossstitch and have a gazillion patterns and linen and threads...... At the moment, I am not up to date with filing and have stuff scattered about. Usually, all patterns are in a file cabinet, threads are in pretty good shape but I have fabric in a couple of large baskets, some on shelves,,, some kitted. Not having done a good job of keeping up with inventory, I will probably have to do it all over.......

Friends and neighbors alike know to check out my "convenience store" before heading out to purchase anything. I can usually cobble together any halloween costume, school craft project, theater project, jewelry project, homework assignment. They laugh, but they keep coming back...

Just saw Hilary's post and reminded me that I do have a lot of bookcases full of craft books...... weaving and spinning, as well as knitting, quilting, sewing. Gosh, I really* do* need to do some serious destashing....


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mine is books - about 4 x 6' bookcases full.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Books, pens and notepads.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Fabric
Beads
My DH says I have a stash of shoes, I don't think I have enough.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm with you dreamweaver. My house has 4 bedrooms only me and my daughter here and still no room. I have taken up one of the biggest rooms purely for my craftsI have fabric, thread,, wool etc.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Ah yes and a lot of stationery too.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I love crafting--I have limited myself to card making supplies and my knitting and crocheting (which includes material for lining things, of course). Also have 4 sewing machines and do not sew. One is a Singer that was bought in 1948 by my Mother. It still works(I had it repaired) the guy said that was the last time it could be fixed because it was just simply worn out. I have a serger, a Penncrest(my first husband gave it to me in the 60's) and a Singer portable that I bought at Manna for $25.00 (it has been valued at $500.00 (at least). I live alone and every room has "stash": clothes, shoes, dolls, vintage things, etc. I love stash! Doesn't everyone??


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I used to buy boxes and boxes of pretty stationery too. Before I started using a computer I used to handwrite a lot of letters. Now I've forced myself to stop buying because I've enough to last a lifetime.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> I love crafting--I have limited myself to card making supplies and my knitting and crocheting (which includes material for lining things, of course). Also have 4 sewing machines and do not sew. One is a Singer that was bought in 1948 by my Mother. It still works(I had it repaired) the guy said that was the last time it could be fixed because it was just simply worn out. I have a serger, a Penncrest(my first husband gave it to me in the 60's) and a Singer portable that I bought at Manna for $25.00 (it has been valued at $500.00 (at least). I live alone and every room has "stash": clothes, shoes, dolls, vintage things, etc. I love stash! Doesn't everyone??


Seems like we all do :lol:


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I used to buy boxes and boxes of pretty stationery too. Before I started using a computer I used to handwrite a lot of letters. Now I've forced myself to stop buying because I've enough to last a lifetime.


There is a nice element to handwritten letters though, very personal and nice. I get my daughter to hand write and send letters by snail mail to my brother who lives in another state, he looks forward to that every month or so.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Just yarn and patterns for me. I also cross stitch, but don't really stash or hoard. So here's my question to you other cross stitchers out there....have you ever noticed that no matter how many colours of thread are in your stash, the next project you want to make needs at least 5 colours you don't have? Why is that?


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I used to buy boxes and boxes of pretty stationery too. Before I started using a computer I used to handwrite a lot of letters. Now I've forced myself to stop buying because I've enough to last a lifetime.


Maybe you could use the paper as a complement to your knitting. i.e. making small handmade books with the letter paper. Punch two holes on the left side, make a cover with nice scrapbooking cardboard, and bind the book with a fastener with long "arms". or small metal rings I use them for keeping kniting ideas cut-out from knitting magazines, photos of my projects, etc. I store my swatches in the boxes. That's just me....


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

sandyP said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I used to buy boxes and boxes of pretty stationery too. Before I started using a computer I used to handwrite a lot of letters. Now I've forced myself to stop buying because I've enough to last a lifetime.
> ...


Lovely.


----------



## ellenC (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a static caravan where I keep my craftstuff, the only things I keep in the house is my wool and my patchwork cotton.

my collection of rubber stamps was forever growing but since I started knitting again I manage to contain myself to wool.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I used to buy boxes and boxes of pretty stationery too. Before I started using a computer I used to handwrite a lot of letters. Now I've forced myself to stop buying because I've enough to last a lifetime.


Here are some ideas of what you could do with old statonary: 
http://pinterest.com/vpetrey14/stationary-paper-placements-and-pretty-ideas/
On that site, the desinger refer to other ones.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i have cross stitch kits, charts, embroidery silks, water colour paints and stacks of quality brushes and paper, books.acrylic paints and guache. canvases. easels as well as all the yarn, i could go on. :lol:


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Mine is books - about 4 x 6' bookcases full.


Is there a LIttle free Library in your area? I have installed one on my property. Nowmany of my stash of books is used by people in my community. The children are the most avid raders. Here's a website: littlefreelibrary.org


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I used to buy boxes and boxes of pretty stationery too. Before I started using a computer I used to handwrite a lot of letters. Now I've forced myself to stop buying because I've enough to last a lifetime.
> ...


Thank you for the link - very inspiring. At the moment I use notecards to make postcards and even use them as greetings cards, but more ideas are great.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> tricotmonique said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


Creative person. Wonderful. I just received this link in my email box. It's in French, but I think you can figure out the techniques.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm also a quilter and have a very large fabric stash, and I'm not sorry at all


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Scrapbooking stuff


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just the yarn and now beads! But I hardly have time to enjoy them because my three boys keep me so busy, but since school is starting soon again, I may have more time to myself!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

me fabric and doll kits


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have my wool, needles, crochet hooks, knitting patterns, books, mags and then I have my scrapbooking, stamp collecting and also card making now. I do have a few beads but not that many.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm a food hoarder. My pantry is full. Food Drives are my salvation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OH! I didn't know books counted. I've got five tall shelves full. Maybe it's time to trade it for a Kindle....but I love the feel of books. I go to the library regularly too.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

mine is books and paper. I love doing origami so always keep my eye out for paper.


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

Books and my dolls house stash - houses, shops, wood, paint, tools, spare furniture, magazines- it takes up the whole of the spare bedroom and my yarn stash is in my bedroom.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Books, pens,yarn


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Fountain pens, handmade paper, 100% cotton writing paper from France.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Am also a quilter and have untold cartons of fabrics. Lots of cross stitch. Have lots of books and patterns for knitting, crochet, quilting and embroidery. As I also like to read have hundreds of books. Have lost track of those as we are packing getting ready to move. We have taken 18 large cartons of books to the op shop and it barely made a dent lol.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

diziescott said:


> Just yarn and patterns for me. I also cross stitch, but don't really stash or hoard. So here's my question to you other cross stitchers out there....have you ever noticed that no matter how many colours of thread are in your stash, the next project you want to make needs at least 5 colours you don't have? Why is that?


You are absolutely right about always needing other colors for the next project!! I also cross-stitch (small space stash); make rag rugs (big space stash)...meaning every friend and family member gives me their worn out bedsheets so I can cut them into 1" strips to crochet into rugs. Then there is my yarn stash (can you say huge?) I knit and crochet both, and don't throw away a piece of yarn longer than a foot. Never know when I may need a long, single-piece of that exact shade of purple, or anyother color in the entire color spectrum!!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Stashers are only obeying the Law of Convenience, which has no practicality and therefore makes no sense to anyone other than fellow stashers. Both friends and foe just don't 'get it!'

The opposing Law of Obedience has no relationship to the LofC, automatically negating into oblivion any suggestive remarks such as, "Mom, you've just GOT to downsize!"

No,no, no! I need a moving truck and a 15-room house!


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

tricotmonique said:


> If this is a second post, I apologize... I lost the first one.
> 
> Do you have another stash? Fabrics? Papers? Mine is a papery: Japanese silk print, statonary - pref. in a box-, notebooks, journals, pads, list maker. I scavenge thrift stores to find them. Of course, fountain pens, pens, and crayons are the essential companions. I make note books by recycling papers.
> 
> Please tell us about your other stash? What people say about it? where do you keep it?


I have a furry stash. 2 dogs and 16 cats. The location varies from minute to minute. It's in danger of being increased because our Mary appears to have a gentleman friend, a handsome black and white feral tom. Thank goodness she has been spayed.
Di


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Since I am also a quilter, I have a fabric stash. There is a closet in my studio and DH has lined all three sides with shelves. I also keep some plastic storage tubs for specific things like christmas fabric or patriotic or flannel, etc. etc.
> 
> I also crossstitch and have a gazillion patterns and linen and threads...... At the moment, I am not up to date with filing and have stuff scattered about. Usually, all patterns are in a file cabinet, threads are in pretty good shape but I have fabric in a couple of large baskets, some on shelves,,, some kitted. Not having done a good job of keeping up with inventory, I will probably have to do it all over.......
> 
> ...


Everything Dream Weaver say is true for me. I am 77 and have two fears. One is becoming unable to care for myself and the other is dying with my multiple stashes are they are and my kids having to deal with them. I am no where near ready to give up any of my stuff but pray every day that by the time I am ready I will have the strength and where-with-all to do what needs to be done. Is there a patron saint of needlework stashes who can help?


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, and yes again -- I have a stash for every creative pursuit, both needlework and paper art. I also collect -- postcards (in the 1000's-- most in albums) books, small items of various types to display in my own little doll cupboard made by my dad in 1944 -- I change these out seasonally, that's just a start. 
Downsize? hard to do!


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

Same with the buttons,got jars full of them,and when needed is never right colour or size


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

tayana said:


> Same with the buttons,got jars full of them,and when needed is never right colour or size


Ooo, I forgot about my button stash. It started out as a selection of buttons to sell, to go with my mail order yarn business. Now it's an addiction. I just can't resist the pretty colours and various finishes, from wood to glossy and pearly. To heck with the customers, those buttons are MINE. I occasionally sell a few to favoured customers, though. One sometimes has to make sacrifices to encourage business, after all.
Di


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

tayana said:


> Same with the buttons,got jars full of them,and when needed is never right colour or size


Forgot about all of those buttons. I have two big storage boxes filled with buttons. One has gallon storage bags and the other has small boxes and they are filled with all kinds of buttons. Guess they will get sorted one day.

Many boxes of yarn, I don't have room so when I moved my sister took most of the boxes to store for me, many shelves of knit patterns and books, and of course all of the other crafts (Plastic canvas, cross stitch).

I guess many of us have done other crafts through the years. I have saved so much that I won't use and don't really have the room that some day it will all get sorted and cleaned out.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Just yarn and patterns for me. I also cross stitch, but don't really stash or hoard. So here's my question to you other cross stitchers out there....have you ever noticed that no matter how many colours of thread are in your stash, the next project you want to make needs at least 5 colours you don't have? Why is that?


I thought that was only me. Quite often I have the same problem with buttons. I have boxes, cans, jars, full of buttons and so often I can't find the exact ones I need, or else there aren't enough of any one kind.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I stash cash.....a thousand here, a thousand there..... I would like to tell you they are Jacksons or Franklins but most of them are Lincolns (pennies, that is)!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

sandyP said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I used to buy boxes and boxes of pretty stationery too. Before I started using a computer I used to handwrite a lot of letters. Now I've forced myself to stop buying because I've enough to last a lifetime.
> ...


I make quite a bit of my stationery, decorate with tatting mostly. I have a cousin that doesn't own a computer, so I have to hand write letters to her. She just loves them. She says she reads them over and over again. Nice company for her.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Pens and notebooks. Always afraid I'll run out. LOL


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Craft magazines, knitting dominates but Jewelry making in catching up fast and there are a few cross stitch ones in there too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I used to do needlepoint and still have some printed canvasses which are quite pricey...maybe someday I'll do something with them but for now I just love my yarn stash!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

LindY G said:


> Fabric
> Beads
> My DH says I have a stash of shoes, I don't think I have enough.


Same here -- plenty of fabric, quilt patterns and beads but not nearly enough shoes! But my sister and I made a pact -- no new hobbies and if either one takes up scrapbooking, she will be shot by the other.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Like many of KP members, I am into several crafts and have a stash in every one. Painting, sewing, knitting, crocheting, even woodworking. Right now, we're visiting our youngest daughter in Pa. and have accumulated even more stuff just from doing the bears. i don't have an ACMoore near me in Fla. so everytime I walk out the door here, I find more yarn there on sale. And, of course,I have to buy it. Don't know how I'm going to fit all this in our car for our return trip to Fla. since it was already packed when we arrived. My DH will have something to say about that. lol


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Fabric, books, wool fleece and other fibers for spinning.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Dress material with matching thread ,upholstry material also with matching thread and textured writing paper must be vanilla with calligrapy inks.Still looking and yearning for pale sage green paper.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a very large collection of scrapbooking supplies witch I keep in my basement on four large tables. It would be a daunting task to organize all of it. I also do cross stitching. Unfortunately my biggest stashes would be my shoes ( 100 pairs ) and my hand bags ( 150 ). What a shame I could have been buying yarn instead. Oh well it's on to the yarn again!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

junel said:


> Like many of KP members, I am into several crafts and have a stash in every one. Painting, sewing, knitting, crocheting, even woodworking. Right now, we're visiting our youngest daughter in Pa. and have accumulated even more stuff just from doing the bears. i don't have an ACMoore near me in Fla. so everytime I walk out the door here, I find more yarn there on sale. And, of course,I have to buy it. Don't know how I'm going to fit all this in our car for our return trip to Fla. since it was already packed when we arrived. My DH will have something to say about that. lol


You will have to wear all your clothes at once to make room. At least you are not flying.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beads, beads and more beads :?


----------



## bimagirl (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm so glad I'm not alone!! I was very concerned I was becoming a hoarder (like those on TV) LOL. I quilt, make greeting cards with rubber stamps and other media, counted cross stitch and scrapbooking. I also love to read and have many books that accompany my various crafts. Just started knitting in 2012. My friend and I have been doing our own "yarn shop hop" in the State of Maine for fun and our stash has grown with all those finds we can't live without!!


----------



## nanniehart (May 10, 2011)

I stash every craft that I do: fabrics, beading, floral arrangement supplies, lots of supplies for any kind of craft you want to make. I have a very crafty granddaughter and she already has a stash. I love it!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

That's funny. The people at Church tease me (in front of everybody) about "shopping in Laura's garage". Comes from my frequent response of "I think I have that in my garage". Then they come over and the teasing gets worse. We get put in boxes don't we.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Tend to stash everything, from flour, pantry groceries, recycled containers, books, fabric, crafts things, lace, ribbons, wool, wool, wool - and I've a small house too!
(But you should see the garage - all my husband's various stashes!!)


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, I am also a quilter and therefore have a ridiculous amount of fabric, but I think I am over the 'collecting' stage. I've realized that when I start a new project there are usually only a very few fabrics in my stash that go with it (in some cases because style and color choices change over the years. 

I started knitting about 1 1/2 years ago and don't typically buy fabric without a definite project in mind, so I only have a tiny stash, and don't really have the desire to just buy yarn.

I've also decided to get rid of lots of my books as I doubt that I will ever read them again, and if I want to there is always the library or I can buy it again. The knitting/quilting/chain maille/weaving books, however, will stay with me until I can no longer do those things.

I figure that my husband and I will be making our last big move in 7-10 years and that has given me the desire to just get rid of everything that I don't want to move. 

I've been working on my craft room and just found some terrific 6-drawer metal cabinets at Ikea for only $40, so I will pick up some of those today to hold all the crazy tools and implements. We are also planning to get a Great Dane very soon and I feel compelled to make room!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder if most everybody has a tendency to take on an overload of the stuff they hold most dear .....see how I avoided that bad word that starts with an H? I like paper, and books and have a lot of each but pick up more at sales if they're there. I have more than I need but not more than I want but my supply dwindles every day.


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

OMG - me toooooo! I can't pass up a notebook or "papery" thing. I luv going into Staples as much as going to AC Moore or JOanns or LYS. What's up with that!


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Besides my yarn stash for knitting and crocheting I also do counted crossstitch, embroidery, sew a little. Like to draw. Avid reader. And still dauble with my stamp collection especially lighthouse stamps and charity Christmas seals. Its truly a wonder I have any space available.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

And yes. How can I forget kneedle point.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Let's see -- we have a gazillion books; I have many patterns and much fabric! These are in addition to my crochet supplies and knitting supplies. I seem to collect a lot of dust -- does that count? I haven't named the dust bunnies or anything like that. I also seem to collect spider webs -- not too fond of those. .. would sell or give them away -- probably no takers though.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Information books..how to's ...encyclopedia of plants,flowers,cookbooks, country crafts, etc.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have more then enough pretty napkins. I can not sue them when they are so pretty. I will die with enough pretty napkins for the world ! 

Silly what we do in life.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Bare Escentuals eye shadows...

I've been using and collecting for over 13 years!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a huge stash of cross stitch patterns and kits I have accumulated over 30 years. I am in the process of figuring out what to do with it since I have totally lost interest in cross stitch. And if I part with it, I will have much more room for my knitting stash.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Guilty! I've got boxes with counted cross stitch kits, patterns, plastic bins loaded with fabric for counted cross stitching quilting, wools,plastic stacked trays labeled with DMC floss for stitching - the only really organized part! :roll: Hubby built a nice storage box for knitting needles and accessories as well as for crochet. Have a needle roll for knitting needles for those that are used the most. Now that I've come clean will organize once it cools down. Looks like that will be in the future as it's hot! 
Have a wonderful day everyone and happy knitting!


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Since hubby and I do craft fairs we have lots of stashes of various things we need to keep on hand like jewelry supplies,scents and herbs for soapmaking, etc.

Also, hubby designs and sells counted cross stitch. Therefore, we have lots of cross stitch cloth plus all the threads, etc. He sells both kits and just patterns. If anyone is interested in looking at his patterns you can see them at jmscrossstich.com


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh, where do I begin.
Fabric stash--I design most of my clothes
Book stash--Loved to read since forever--plus have more than 100 cookbooks
Seed/cutting stash--Enjoy the miracle of growing/propagating and having fresh basil, lemon grass, mint etc. at my fingertips
Shoe stash-From Blahniks to Loehmann bargains
Fountain pen-Love the joy of writing
Workout DVD stash--If I would only use them more--they give me a better workout than going to the gym
Recipe stash--Love to cook
I must say that I get a lot of pleasure from my stash collections so it is guilt-free.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

hen said:


> Fountain pens, handmade paper, 100% cotton writing paper from France.


I love and use them ttoo.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

helenlou said:


> I have a huge stash of cross stitch patterns and kits I have accumulated over 30 years. I am in the process of figuring out what to do with it since I have totally lost interest in cross stitch. And if I part with it, I will have much more room for my knitting stash.


Maybe you could try to give your cross stitch paterns to a Textile Museum.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a stash of scrapbooking and card making supplies. I am in a group so they get used a lot and it keeps growing. I do love my yarn, though!


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a huge stash of rubber stamp and scrapbook supplies!!!!


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Since I also draw and paint, I have shelves (great wide and deep ones) of paper (sketching, charcoal, watercolor, pastel), oil paints and canvases, watercolors, acrylics, brushes by the dozen, and stacks of unframed pieces in my studio upstairs and dozens of framed ones stacked in the garage.

I just never thought of it as a "stash" until now. :-D


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I have a stash of yarn, more scrapbook stuff than I care to admit, water colors, cross stitch and beads for jewelry. I love paper. I buy it when its on sale even if I dont need it, LOL


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

tricotmonique said:


> If this is a second post, I apologize... I lost the first one.
> 
> Do you have another stash? Fabrics? Papers? Mine is a papery: Japanese silk print, statonary - pref. in a box-, notebooks, journals, pads, list maker. I scavenge thrift stores to find them. Of course, fountain pens, pens, and crayons are the essential companions. I make note books by recycling papers.
> 
> Please tell us about your other stash? What people say about it? where do you keep it?


Since I also paint, I have way too many artist materials...brushes, tubes of paint, and on and on. Yet, I am attached to all of it. There is a certain comfort in having more supplies than you need on hand, for any activity you enjoy. My neighbor loves to cook. She has a room with shelves that line all four walls...filled with cook books. May all your stashes grow and multiply!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh boy. Yarn and fabric (mostly in boxes in the garage attic, some in my "catch-all room"), boxes and jars, makings for Christmas ornaments and jewelry. There must be more.... Our son says that after I've departed this life he's going to set a match to the whole business.


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

Like many of you, I have multiple stashes for my many interests. I veer from one interest to another depending on my needs. A constant over my lifetime has been knitting and crochet, but I also have a nice stash of quilting materials as well as my latest love, pastel painting. I have several new sets of pastels yet I yearn for more, more, more. I want just the right green for my trees, or blue-violet for water or evening skies. I consider myself an artist, and these are my materials I create with. They are my inventory and they spark creativity. Now, let's not bring up my writing and the hundreds of books on the subject, the stacks of manuscripts, the flash drives full of my novels. That takes less physical space, but it occupies a big place in my heart.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

My list of 'sins!'

Everything is nicely contained in drawers, shelves, boxes. No mess (yet!)

Books - only about 300 now. I made myself part with about twice that many over the past several years.

I doubt that 7 years of Creative Knitting magazines counts (?) Definitely NOT parting with those! and more will be added, lol!

I _do tend to accumulate quite a few women's magazines as well, but I also make myself throw some out once I fill the designated space.

Fabrics (all nicely stored in boxes). I used to sew more, hardly do anymore, but I can't get rid of them. Every once in awhile I sew a bit, and I have so many plans for what I have. Probably never will follow through with many of them lol!
But I have given away about twice my present fabric stash over the past three years. I had begun to feel guilty, and I gave to people who were able to sew, but unable to buy, and who needed clothes. Made me feel a lot better,and have not regretted it.

Recently depleted my stash of sewing patterns also -gave a couple of bags to Goodwill.

My most foolish 'collection' is recipe and craft pages torn from magazines, beginning from my teen years. (am 60+ now) I will -never be able to cook/bake even a fraction of them! Also have lots of cook books...and when I need a recipe, it's easier to just go online.

Quite a few clothes, but I have been 'weeding' those out from time to time. And someone told me they think 30 pairs of shoes is too many! What!! 
Am probably overcompensating from childhood poverty - bare cupboards, one pair shoes, two dresses, one cardi, and lots of bullying. Actually gave away quite a few shoes lately.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

My other stash is paper rafting, I have so".......much in fact a whole bedroom full, I am like a magpie, if I see something then I must have it. I make greeting cards for charity and then I make my own as well. Since the postage charges have gone up so much I have to be careful not to make them too thick or otherwise the charge doubles. I have given quite a lot to the local school but I cannot see ant difference, oh, my wool is hidden away where my husband cannot see it. Still I enjoy doing both. Betty


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Does music count as a stash? I have so many CD's that I can't even keep track. I've gone so far as to remove them from the cases and categorize them into binders according to music type, ie. Cajun, Christmas, Oldie Goldie, country--my favorite, instrumental, etc. 

Also still have many LP's, 45's, and yes, even 8-tracks (never got into cassettes--thank goodness). 

Does sheet music count? I have played piano, organ and guitar, so obsessively bought and collected books and books of music as well.

My currently obsession seems to be knitting needles. Just ordered the new Knit Picks Sunstruck needles--should get them in a week or so. Now I really didn't NEED these needles but just couldn't resist. I was knitting on some dark yarn and the harmonies, being as dark as they are, made me realize that I just NEEDED some lighter-colored needles. Mind you, I have all of their other sets as well as a Dreamz set.

Am also working on a pretty good sized DVD collection. I refuse to go into blue-ray movies. Finally got rid of my hundreds of VCR tapes. 

I guess it all boils down to the fact that I am a super-duper obsessive compulsive person whose object of compulsivitity (my word, ha) changes as my interest change.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

I made a failed attempt to organize my bead collection the other day and I came to the conclusion that I don't need to purchase another bead for the rest of my life - but you know I will. Other 'collections' include fabric and all that goes with it - someone mentioned that no matter how many colors of embroidery thread they have they always need more for the next project. It's the same with sewing thread. Being an artist, I also collect art paper, and all sorts of drawing and painting medium. Crafting supplies - well, that would take more time than you or I have to list.(love glitter - have gobs of the stuff) The sad thing is that I moved 3 years ago and got rid of most of my stuff - but it has reappeared somehow. Thank goodness for Pinterest to satisfy my hoarding tendancies!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Books. I love to read and I have so many books in the house. However, since I live in a small condo I have come up with a great solution to as to where to keep them. We have a library in our Condo Assoc which had not been kept up so I reorganized it and have been putting my books in the library. It has a great collecting now and the library room has been changed to look attractive. Now I have my books near me and everyone can share get to read them also.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Scrapbooking supplies!


----------



## T.Pacos (Apr 19, 2012)

what bothers me ia I know I have something and I can'y remember where it is


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

tricotmonique said:


> If this is a second post, I apologize... I lost the first one.
> 
> Do you have another stash? Fabrics? Papers? Mine is a papery: Japanese silk print, statonary - pref. in a box-, notebooks, journals, pads, list maker. I scavenge thrift stores to find them. Of course, fountain pens, pens, and crayons are the essential companions. I make note books by recycling papers.
> 
> Please tell us about your other stash? What people say about it? where do you keep it?


Well, I am also a quilter so I have bins and bins full of fabric. I was fortunate enough in my last move to finally have my own "sewing room" and I absolutely love it! I have some bookshelves in there as I also have a lot of sewing, knitting and craft books that needed a home. Those plastic bins were what really helped me out. At one time I color-coordinated fabric to the bins to make finding what I needed a little faster - now, of course, the whole thing needs reorganizing again. As I have been in a knitting mode for some time now, and not quilting, I have been filling some more bins with yarn and have a couple projects going on right now. It's amazing when you are able to finally have your own room for all your sewing and knitting needs, how fast that room fills up!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

A couple of years ago, I gave a handwritten note to each member of my family, dh, dd, ds & ddil telling them what they mean to me and what I find special about each one. There were a lot of tears at the table and I will do it again in a year or two. I hope the notes are kept special by the recipients.



sandyP said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I used to buy boxes and boxes of pretty stationery too. Before I started using a computer I used to handwrite a lot of letters. Now I've forced myself to stop buying because I've enough to last a lifetime.
> ...


----------



## barb Ross (Mar 20, 2012)

You are my soul mate [ dont cross stitch do pretty punch I have a sewing room full of material knitting room full of yarn and a craft room full of you name it. Never a idle moment around here can always find something to do and musn't forget my flowers in the summer.


----------



## Joellen (Aug 6, 2011)

I have painting supplies, fabric, and yarn. And lot of books that go with all three.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Great solution for your books Grandma M. I pass my books on to friends if I liked them - otherwise I donate to SalArmy. I do keep the extra special ones but one has to draw the line as to how many "collections" one can have. sigh


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Fabric, books, stamping supplies, cards which I use to make other cards or recycle in some way, holiday decorations, cloth bags & I'm sure there's something I've forgotten. I used to have a stash of cross-stitch supplies but, since eyes aren't what they used to be, I've given those to my daughter. The same with a collection of halloween scarecrows. I have a collection (stash?) of nutcrackers ranging from 1 inch in height to 4 feet, about 200 of them. I recently sold a Halloween village with hundreds of pieces & I'm about to do the same with my Christmas villages. Are those collections or stashes? I'm thinking they're collections but they take up time, money & room, just the same. Oh yes, I have quite the stash of magazines.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Forgot about my magazines - gobs of those. Mainly knitting and art mags though.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

What is a Textile Museum?



tricotmonique said:


> helenlou said:
> 
> 
> > I have a huge stash of cross stitch patterns and kits I have accumulated over 30 years. I am in the process of figuring out what to do with it since I have totally lost interest in cross stitch. And if I part with it, I will have much more room for my knitting stash.
> ...


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I have enough paper and "accessories" to open my own scrapbook-rubber stamp store! My craft room was designed for this, but also included room for my sewing machine and some fabric, etc. I used to do a lot of x-stitch and still have those supplies. I have 8 grandchildren, so I still do a lot of scrap booking and try to make all bday and other holiday cards. I have tapered off buying papers, etc since I got back into knitting. And my husband thinks I have too many purses/bags. Huh!?


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Quilter and sewer here. Tried so many others, but after 2 moves in 3 years, I have destashed all that stuff. I am working on my fabric, but it so hard to part with anything. I guess I will continue to try!


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Aren' we a load of hoarders ha ha. I just said paper rafting, have loads of books, knitting needles and crochet hooks, can never find what I want, am never going to buy anything else but!!! Betty


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I too am a quilter and my workroom is referred to as "Joann's West" by some as our little town is west of the closest Joann's which pretty much tells you about my fabric stash BUT it is very well organized and that counts....right? I have a big cabinet full of music but as I play for church that cabinet is a need, right ? My yarn, etc. etc. etc. is in a closet in tubs and other containers in my workroom not counting the baskets of WIPs in various places but those are decorative , right ? All my stashes give me great pleasure and I'm always willing to share so that pleasure spreads and grows.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm a quilter and my fabric stash takes up more room than the yarn but because of my addiction to KP the yarn will soon catch up. Also an avid reader but use the library so don't have too devote space to storing books.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

My Other Stashes:
Paper: Patternmaking equipment and supplies
Hard Kraft Pattern Paper & gridded paper on a roll: to make patterns to use the fabric and sew

Paper of other kinds---for letters, stories, etc. I write fanfiction and other stories strictly for fun 
Fabric & "Findings": to sew 
Sewing Machines & Serger: Mine and those inherited from Mom and others
Embroidery supplies: When I need to just stitch quietly with no counting stitches or reading patterns

Where Do I Keep It: Mostly in the basement in my work area near the computer; but the fabric lives in the Livingroom credenza

What Do People Say About it: Absolutely Nothing 'Cause It's a SECRET:!: 
 Did I just let the cat out of the bag....Er, 
NO! You can't go in the attic. Get away from those boxes. They contain nothing to interest you. What wooden chest at the foot of my bed? Gasp!! How did THAT YARN get in there? Somebody's been in my room again....

Well, the Big Guy likes that it keeps me out of his hair MOST of the time....



tricotmonique said:


> If this is a second post, I apologize... I lost the first one.
> 
> Do you have another stash? Fabrics? Papers? Mine is a papery: Japanese silk print, statonary - pref. in a box-, notebooks, journals, pads, list maker. I scavenge thrift stores to find them. Of course, fountain pens, pens, and crayons are the essential companions. I make note books by recycling papers.
> 
> Please tell us about your other stash? What people say about it? where do you keep it?


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Audio books and a small stash of yarn 2-13 gallon plastic bags
of yarn. I turn this around in about two months making things
for project linus and the shelter programs. When I empty them
the project chairperson brings me another two bags.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Fabric, fabric, fabric! and threads and stabilizers and designs for machine embroidery! serger threads! roving for machine felting! books, books, books!

Virginia


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Dreamweaver sounds like she lives in my basement where the quilting, book, pattern and antique stashes are out of sight. The bane of my existence. :thumbup: However, my 16 yr of age Grandson, Harrison, asked me the other day why I had soooooo much yarn. My response, "so you have a choice. When you are retired you need projects to stimulate the mind"." Oh", he says, "that explains it".........and on that note, have a great day everyone.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

My main stashes are yarn & fabric. Used to have plastic canvas, painting, cross stitch, "blinging", embroidery but the stashes were getting out of hand. My house was nearing the "Hoarders" stage. I took the bull by the horns and bit by bit took most of the stashes to the Salvation Army. So now I keep my knitting, crochet & sewing supplies but I consider them essentials. What about the "stashes" of patterns, tips & instructions kept on my computer? Do they count? Didn't clear them out and don't plan to. Anyone who tries to delete them puts their life in danger!


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

My philosophy is that if the stash is organized it is no longer a "hoard". I continually work on organizing. Sharing with others is also a delight.(true hoarders don't even want other to touch their stuff) I love to teach friends and their children to bead, sew, knit, etc. and I supply the materials at no charge - I have plenty! Makes life joyful.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Better he should put it on eBay!


Isabel said:


> Oh boy. Yarn and fabric (mostly in boxes in the garage attic, some in my "catch-all room"), boxes and jars, makings for Christmas ornaments and jewelry. There must be more.... Our son says that after I've departed this life he's going to set a match to the whole business.


----------



## ithereaseg (Mar 6, 2012)

I love fabric, ink pens, and knitting. I have alpacas
So I have lots and lots of fiber also. I just recently
Opened a jewelry/bead/fiber and yarn shop.
Now you know all my stashes


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Embroidery thread (some from 40 years ago...), sewing needles, fabric, pens, notebooks, buttons, pennies...


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Beads, buttons and paper. Oh, and fabric. Anything to make something with.


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

books, fabric, patterns, shoes, hats - clothes if you ask my DH


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 27, 2012)

tricotmonique said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I used to buy boxes and boxes of pretty stationery too. Before I started using a computer I used to handwrite a lot of letters. Now I've forced myself to stop buying because I've enough to last a lifetime.
> ...


http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=99274&postnum=1877595#

what a great idea!! THANKS!!

:thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Being a hoarding crafter means I have too much stuff, but you never know when you might find a use for a certain button,, bead, piece of paper etc. 

I have been trying to downsize a lot of things. Who really needs 5 knitting machines? My house is small and I have every possible nook and cranny filled with one craft or another.

BUT.. My husband was recently in hospital and I had to go into his workshop to look for something....and when I realized how much stuff he has in there I didn't feel like I had a stash of anything!


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

I have multiple stashes but I perfer to call them collections. I have fabric for quilting, paper & rubber stamps for scrapbooking and cards, 2 large boxes of cross stitch, multiple other craft items to make Christmas ornaments and being in the Army, have to lug this stuff around about every 2-3 years.


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

Beside yarn I have a stash of embroidery floss, crochet thread,basket weaving supplies, fabric, many cook books and craft books. We moved almost 3 years ago and I parted with many cook and craft books and now wish I had not done that. I'm also into houseplant books and gardening books. I also have a nice stash of pine cones collected from our own tree. I've made a wreath which turned out well but don't know what to do with the left over bunch of cones. In addition I have a thing for baskets and have to talk myself out of buying them.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

OMG. it must be a Texas thing........Ditto to this topic.
I just tell people I made a promise to God if he let me live long enough that I would finish everything.........Oh Yeah....WRong.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

oh yes have fabric as i also do or did quilting , lots of patterns and books that go with that hobby and all the other sewing essentials thread ,lace,ribbons, binding books and patterns etc. i also do genealogy and that becomes a stash of note books, and books and papers also that is my late nite passion if i cant sleep get on line and look for ancestors. but try to keep those papers in notebooks so i can find them again. knitting is down stairs in behind a chair , i don't keep a big stash of yarn for lap robes or shawls that i give to my minister to give to shut ins she visits. I have been with them making my own patterns and doing simple knit or crocheted ones serviceable, ones, nothing fancy except in colors of yarns. they take a beating in homes or in nursing homes so need to hold up under heavy usage. having been a nurse i know the wear and tear on them is heavy. sewing computer room is the messy room get to bad and spend a day cleaning up and putting away to start all over again


----------



## diane69 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a fabric stash, love machine embroidery and clothing construction, plus too many to count, all my sewing magazines. Have to containers of yarn under our bed, drawers full, then inherited tubs and tubs yarn from a friend. Never met a yarn or fabric I didn't like to feel.
Diane


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I have a yarn stash, I'm also a quilter so I have a fabric stash, buttons, ribbons, a sewing machine, a serger and just brought myself an embroidery machine to embellish my quilts, and just recently I started scrapbooking....Oh my! where to put it all...I think I have a small problem here...lol


----------



## gonecrazy50 (Nov 18, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> If this is a second post, I apologize... I lost the first one.
> 
> Do you have another stash? Fabrics? Papers? Mine is a papery: Japanese silk print, statonary - pref. in a box-, notebooks, journals, pads, list maker. I scavenge thrift stores to find them. Of course, fountain pens, pens, and crayons are the essential companions. I make note books by recycling papers.
> 
> Please tell us about your other stash? What people say about it? where do you keep it?


 Good Morning Everyone
My other stash is also books a clothes closet full. I just cleaned out all the books I have read and replaced them with new ones I just bought down in Pennsylvania a couple of weeks ago, about 20 of them lol will take me through for a while.
Judy


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Dressmaking, quilting, toymaking, dolls clothes, cross stitch......All have their own stash, I'm also a compulsive pattern collector. My craft room is the biggest room in the house and it is overflowing. I will need to live until I am 150 to use up half of what I have, and that is not taking into account the future additions!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Fabric and many designer patterns from another era of my life that I should definitely downsize. Also, boxes of beads from a once lucrative side business. And literally thousands of books, which my daughter is helping me glean through, some to give away, and others to sell on Amazon. And can one list houseplants, including orchids as a "stash"? It's nice, most of them can live outside in the summer anyway, and flower over our relentlessly gray winters. We have lived in our house for over thirty years. Things do accumulate! It's been so wonderful having my daughter living with us this summer and helping me declutter. The house looks so much better!


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Is there an AA for stash addicts like me. I hope not I can see my family driving me to meeting only to find friends with the same problem to enjoy.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I forgot about the paper & accessories, I guess I can add those to my list.


hgayle said:


> I have enough paper and "accessories" to open my own scrapbook-rubber stamp store! My craft room was designed for this, but also included room for my sewing machine and some fabric, etc. I used to do a lot of x-stitch and still have those supplies. I have 8 grandchildren, so I still do a lot of scrap booking and try to make all bday and other holiday cards. I have tapered off buying papers, etc since I got back into knitting. And my husband thinks I have too many purses/bags. Huh!?


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

While yarn is by far the biggest stach I own. I do have others. I love books, I purchased a Kindle a year ago, it has certainly cut down on some of the clutter in my home. I also have some embroidery,scrapbooking materials, and some cross stichcing materials. I tend to get on a kick, for the last few years I have been knitting and done very little else. But who knows, I may start doing something else if a project looks interesting to try. My problem, I can't make just one project, I have to try 20 different ways of doing it. The nice thing, I live in a small house and have limited space. I made a rule when I moved in "Something in, something out". I have managed to do this, "kinda". Oh what is the world going to do with us creative people?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Fabric, yarn, sewing & knitting patterns and books, jewelry, jewelry making supplies, Kokeshi dolls, Japanese Washi paper and kits, Japanese tea boxes and photographs I've taken.

I've had two brick-and-mortar craft/gift shops and have taught sewing lessons. I'm constantly de-stashing and re-stashing those things I love and create.

I've been a crafting for more than 30 years, so things are called "inventory" not stash!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, I forgot about postcards, I have hundreds! I have my grandparents collection of postcards from the early 19 hundreds on up. Everytime I read something on this post it reminds me of another of my stashes.


elsiemarley said:


> Yes, and yes again -- I have a stash for every creative pursuit, both needlework and paper art. I also collect -- postcards (in the 1000's-- most in albums) books, small items of various types to display in my own little doll cupboard made by my dad in 1944 -- I change these out seasonally, that's just a start.
> Downsize? hard to do!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Just yarn and patterns for me. I also cross stitch, but don't really stash or hoard. So here's my question to you other cross stitchers out there....have you ever noticed that no matter how many colours of thread are in your stash, the next project you want to make needs at least 5 colours you don't have? Why is that?


The manufacturers and designers for all craft items are in cahoots to create designs that use new products you won't have and have to buy so they can keep up the sales of their products.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I have yarn stash for both knitting and Swedish Weaving...and then I have a collection of beads and findings for making my stitch markers and zipper pulls. We had the neighbor carpenter put lots of shelves in the computer room closet (10' ceiling) for my yarn to keep it organized.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

oh my! forgot about the knitting, quilting, scrapbooking books and magazines..and what about the collection of knitting needles and crochet hooks, and just learning how to spin on a wheel...so I guess I will have more stash.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

I also design floral arrangements so I have boxes and boxes of silk flowers, vases, foam, corsage pins...and too many boxes of ribbon to count! And last count, I had over 700 books.


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

My other stash is cross-stitch patterns and fabric. also I like to make books from old magazine/book and fabric. Oh and last but not least I have lots of beads and jewelry making findings. My friends are always up for coming over for book or jewelry making days/potluck.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Since I am also a quilter, I have a fabric stash. There is a closet in my studio and DH has lined all three sides with shelves. I also keep some plastic storage tubs for specific things like christmas fabric or patriotic or flannel, etc. etc.
> 
> I also crossstitch and have a gazillion patterns and linen and threads...... At the moment, I am not up to date with filing and have stuff scattered about. Usually, all patterns are in a file cabinet, threads are in pretty good shape but I have fabric in a couple of large baskets, some on shelves,,, some kitted. Not having done a good job of keeping up with inventory, I will probably have to do it all over.......
> 
> Just saw Hilary's post and reminded me that I do have a lot of bookcases full of craft books...... weaving and spinning, as well as knitting, quilting, sewing. Gosh, I really* do* need to do some serious destashing....


Like Jynx, I have quilting fabric (down to 2 drawers now that I gave bags of it away to the local quilting guild), over 200 cross-stitch patterns I need to sell because I don't cross-stitch any more, plus linen and even weave fabric and threads. Haven't really begun to sort (again) all my craft books, a lot of which I need to sell through Craig's List or Amazon or just give away. I've been hanging on to stuff too long and need to clear a lot of it out. And the yarn in large tubs underneath the bed is a whole different story, but I can't bear to part with any of it. I just need to stop buying more. I'm beginning to feel burdened by it all and want to free myself up.


----------



## barb37 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cook books, I have way to many, plus I am clipper of receipes from mag. and newspapers or the internet. So I am slowly trying to weed out the ones I have NEVER used. If I try a new receipe my DH asks where I found this receipe, usually it is from a clipping I found, not in one of my couple hundred cookbooks.!!!barb37


----------



## kcbknitter (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, it used to be just yarn and patterns. I now have a stash of fabric to make reversible project bags for when I'm using up my yarn stash. Also, I have beads etc. for making stitch markers for BD gifts to other knitters. Hopefully it will stop with this :wink:


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

fabric....definately fabric........


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I am leaving my family the chore of dealing with all of my stashes after I am gone. I know that's selfish, but I can't think of losing anything before that. My DIL knits but never sweaters, and most of my stash pattererns are for sweaters. And I have no idea who will take my scrap booking supplies. I am leaving that problem to my capable children.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine is cookbooks. I have several hundred!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Hah, many kindred souls out there!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

My second stash is old magazines of patterns I want to make , someday and workbaskets from my Grandmother's stash as well as her quilting and wip's in quilting. I don't see well enough to quilt now, too bad. Maybe I'll pass them to my granddaughter.


----------



## nifty needles (May 30, 2012)

Mine is books, craft books, unread "other" books on a variety of subjects, paperbacks in piles, and craft magazines going back to the 70's, knitting patterns galore. The latest stash is downloaded and printed patterns and tutorials from the internet all in binders. 
I really have to stop. : :-(


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Scrapbooking items. I thought when I retired, which I have been for 2 years, I would get back into it. :-D Keep buying the supplies, will get at it sometime. Too busy knitting! I also like to collect pens, for whatever reason.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Just yarn and patterns for me. I also cross stitch, but don't really stash or hoard. So here's my question to you other cross stitchers out there....have you ever noticed that no matter how many colours of thread are in your stash, the next project you want to make needs at least 5 colours you don't have? Why is that?


Must be a TOTAL addict, have every number of DMC threads...can always start a project, often get frantic requests on Sat night for a thread just after shops close!! Go to three craft groups a week and holiday stitching is first thing in case....yes,I AM an addict!!Lindseymary


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

yes my other stash is card making stuff - card, decoupage papers, backing papers, stamps, punches, cuttlebug and embossing folders, 
coloured and sparkled embellishments, beads, buttons, scraps of paper and card bits from anything found that might be interesting, even from brochures through the door. My bedroom is packed solid with folders and drawers full of everything I might need. The computer too is full of files of downloads of whatever I think may come in useful! It knocks my knitting stash which is quite large into a cocked hat!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

My Stash? Quilting material,Yarn,Beads I probably never use,Oh, and Dolls.Crochet thread.Makes me wounder what else I have put away for' later'.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

inishowen said:


> tricotmonique said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


Wall calendars usually have lovely pictures on them and I would use the pages to make envelopes. Fun and a way to recycle.


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

Beads!! As an avid beader who likes nothingmore than to be able to incorporate beads into my knitting and knitting into my beading I have a crAZY STASH of both


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

BarbaraSD. What a wonderful idea.
Your picture is just like the sunflowers the birds planted outside my front door. I have a birdfeeder in the porch filled with seeds, including sunflower seeds. I don't know if some of the birds don't like sunflower seeds or if they are just sloppy feeders. Whichever, they have managed to throw enough onto the ground to create a nice bed of sunflowers.
Di


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

Three stashes in our house. Largest one is knitting, then cross-stitch then quilting. Am trying to use up more than I acquire but not succeeding very often.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Craftsmith said:


> Three stashes in our house. Largest one is knitting, then cross-stitch then quilting. Am trying to use up more than I acquire but not succeeding very often.


It's not your fault. I reckon they breed. Heaven help if they ever get a notion to cross-breed!! Will we need a knitting needle, an embroidery needle or a sewing needle?
Di


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine is books, I have 16 bookshelves, my roommate has 8


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm just learning to spin yarn on a hand spindle, so I have a fiber stash.

I used to make jewelry--and who knows? I may make it again--so I still have my bead stash.

And of course there're my books. I think DH and I own more books than anything!

Hazel


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Books and beads. I read everything. I don't actually bead; but they are so pretty. I keep thinking I need to knit something with beads in it.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Fabric and collect all the notion that go along with sewing. Kraft kits hundreds of them of all kinds sewing knitting quilting beads you name it I've got it. 
And my sister says I'm sick. 
awahahahahah


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

margie1992 said:


> Books and beads. I read everything. I don't actually bead; but they are so pretty. I keep thinking I need to knit something with beads in it.


I do bead and have done so forever but lately I have started putting beads into shallow dishes to just sit around and look Pretty! I have more beads than I will ever be able to use and continue to collect them - might as well be able to see them all the time. I have considered making a framed piece of screen to hang stands all over - maybe make an ever changing piece of abstract art. I have put up decorative hooks to display my jewelry in my bathroom. Love the ideas I get from all of you out there!


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

Books....I have walls covered with them.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I used to buy boxes and boxes of pretty stationery too. Before I started using a computer I used to handwrite a lot of letters. Now I've forced myself to stop buying because I've enough to last a lifetime.
> ...


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Fabric, cardstock and scrapbooking papers, rubber stamps, buttons, books, beads and jewelry making supplies.

Let me add too, that I'm not adding to any stashes and haven't for quite a while. I need to get all stashes under control!


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Let's see, other than yarn- beads, fabric, embroidery thread, aida cloth, patterns for sewing quilts and other things and more counted cross-stitch kits than I could possibly do in the next 5 to 10 years. I was just thinking the other day I need more bead storage.


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Mine is books - about 4 x 6' bookcases full.


Mine is books, too. A spare bedroom wall is all book shelves with about 300 books I haven't read yet.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I have boxes of knitting patterns I have downloaded from my computer.

Started photography. Fun. More paper needed.

I use the backs of old notices (lots of them in a Sr. home), for printing.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Enough? Don't be silly-- there's always another pair that we NEED!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Shoes, I mean!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Hmm...masses of books of all type. Have the kindle fire now, hope it helps with that. LOL Mostly I have two closets and a laundry/workroom full of spinning fibers. Need to get back to wheel spinning so I can reduce the mass.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, me too. Four bedrooms with closets and bureaus stuffed with yarn, fabric and sewing supplies, beading supplies, cooking and baking supplies and cookbooks, floral and garden/landscape supplies, books raad and not read (planning to read someday), pens and paper and work stuff before retiring 5 years ago, and clothes that I grew out of 18 years ago but still think one day I'll get back into. But... since I keep a spotlessly clean house I don't think I'm a hoarder. Ha Ha Ha Guess I should rethink that one. This fall will be a Major Cleaning of anything I haven't used in the last 2 years. Out it will go without a second thought (I promise). Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

We should probably think of swapping yarn, fabric and/or beading supplies. Patricia


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I hook traditional rugs (yes, I really am a *hooker*), and my frames, hooks, and much of my wools and patterns are stored in plastic containers in the basement, because there isn't room upstairs. We all (everyone in the house) collect books. At one time each of my children had their own complete set of Stephen King novels. I'm down to one at the moment, though. I also spin, and have 5 wheels, a huge number of handdspindles, and boxes and boxes of spinnables.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I have lots of fabrick ready for when i start Quilting
also have lots of knitting books and magazines


susie cue


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

I think once you find one craft you like the rest find you and you just keep collecting more and more. I knit, crochet, cross stich, plastic canvas, sew, scrapbook, cardmaking, bead.....and have a bedroom and closet I am trying to contain it to but it's not working well as I now have it in the living room and family room and take something with me everywhere I go.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

I am a Hilary too, in Dublin, Ireland, it must go with our name so so many books!!!!!


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

mousepotato said:


> I hook traditional rugs (yes, I really am a *hooker*), and my frames, hooks, and much of my wools and patterns are stored in plastic containers in the basement, because there isn't room upstairs. We all (everyone in the house) collect books. At one time each of my children had their own complete set of Stephen King novels. I'm down to one at the moment, though. I also spin, and have 5 wheels, a huge number of handdspindles, and boxes and boxes of spinnables.


Love your name. Sorry to go off track but you mention the word 'hooker'. Have you seen the book called 'The Happy Hooker'. I couldn't resist the title. It's all about crochet.
Di


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh gosh yes. Since I also crochet and cross stitch, I've go shelves full of crochet patterns, and 40gal Rubbermaid tubs full of thread and yarn. I also have banker boxes full of cross stitch charts, fabric and floss. When(if) I finally get organized, I'll have everything in my craft room downstairs.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Mine is books - about 4 x 6' bookcases full.


So how many books does that make? We have about 4,000 between us and invariably read about 70 - 80 per year. We're moving into a bigger house to accommodate them!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Isn't it such fun to empty a large jar of collected buttons onto the table and fish through them. Never fail to ooh and aah even though I rarely find 4 or 6 buttons alike to use on a knitted item. I've started using buttons for clasps when beading bracelets. Works great. Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

margie1992 said:


> Books and beads. I read everything. I don't actually bead; but they are so pretty. I keep thinking I need to knit something with beads in it.


Isn't is great that so many knitters are also beaders. We should make a log and have a swap....yarns and beads and books. Patricia


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a few different ones....I have a stash of ear-rings (hundreds of 'em)...I have a stash of Elvis memorabilia, and I also have a stash of teddy bears (besides yarn)


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stash of all stashes: Books: In the basement are twelve cartons unopened since 1995 when I moved here. My study is too small to house any more books than I have unpacked. I don't buy books any more; at least I have that much self-control. 

Fabric: I have given away armloads. I found that the country home extension agent was glad to get it for 4-H projects for girls (boys, too?) learning to sew.

Yarn: Our church had about five huge tubs of yarn that no one was using. Over about six years, I have knit up enough of it for charity that the amount is much reduced. At home, I have some but not enough to overwhelm even this very small house. Now that my husband is using a walker, I must organize it all better than just leaving it around in large garbage bags. 

Paper: Somehow, I find lovely paper seductive. I have some, but like another contributor here, I have stopped buying it. I do write condolence letters by hand and on as nice paper as I can find in my stash. Non-profit organizations that hope I will send them money keep on sending me notepaper whether I send any money or not. My downfall is letters from friends; I can hardly bear to throw out a newsy Christmas letter from people I love, even if the date is 1994! But I am trying. I am determined not to leave all this for my long-suffering children to dispose of. 

All in all, I suppose my stash instinct is under control, but even so, there is too much of several things. I am looking forward to living with less clutter. I'll let you know when I am satisfied that I have gotten rid of enough.


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Just yarn and patterns for me. I also cross stitch, but don't really stash or hoard. So here's my question to you other cross stitchers out there....have you ever noticed that no matter how many colours of thread are in your stash, the next project you want to make needs at least 5 colours you don't have? Why is that?


I have cross-stitched for over 40 years and have the appropriate amount of stash including every DMC, Anchor and Venus thread yet like you say, when I want to do a project there is always a few elusive threads that I just can't find (until after I have bought new of course). I could open my own store with the amount of fabric, thread, patterns and kits that I have.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I too have. A hard time parting with books. But I make myself really think,if I will ever re read it. If the answer is no, I,either sell it or donate it, makes my library manageable


----------



## gonecrazy50 (Nov 18, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> margie1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Books and beads. I read everything. I don't actually bead; but they are so pretty. I keep thinking I need to knit something with beads in it.
> ...


I have started knitting with beads also and find it is much more exciting than just plain knitting. Right now doing a beaded scarf from Ravelry!
Judy


----------



## jej982003 (Mar 19, 2012)

I also make stained glass so I have a big supply of glass and glass making tools. My DH built a room on for my stain glass. Plus all the other craft things I want to do. I want to take lessons in painting so have supplies for that. Of course I have all kinds of supplies that I might need if I want to do any painting in the house outside whereever. It is crazy but I love it. Hate to start something and can't finish it because I don't have something to finish it.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Beads, beads and more beads! But like the cross stitch dilema above, there is always something new or something I need to go with ones I already have to make a project. The storage problem is always whether to store by color or type of bead so I do both. They take up a whole closet and my dining room table is always covered with projects I have started or want to do.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I once had over 1,000 books but lost them all when I couldn't keep up my storage payments.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

My stashes are...scrapbooking stuff, fabric (I quilt and sew, too), dolls, knitting needles, crochet hooks, loads of books....all subjects, just about from gardening, many religious (for lack of a better word) quilting, cross stitch, knitting, crochet, you name it! I also have a HUGE stash of patterns for sewing. I have dishes, teacups, Blenko artglass, etc, etc! Oh, yes, and Yarn!!!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't forget the stash of recipe books!


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine is Acrylic paint and the pictures they result in, Marie Diane


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

books....I have a library in my home with floor to ceiling books cataloged fiction/nonfiction/childrens by title and cross referenced by author. I am a book - a -holic. My grandmother began my obsession with a 1898 copy of Black Beauty....I also collect journals, pens, pencils, anything that has to do with school supplies.....hopeless, I am.


----------



## panella (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh reading about all of these stashes makes me feel so much better. My daughter and husband and dog moved in with us this spring and so I had to clean out closets and storage areas to make room. I gave away at least 200 books, my kids bought me a kindle for birthday so I won't start that collection again. Gave boxes of stamping supplies,including well over 150 stamps to a pre school teacher friend,(I haven't stamped in years, just kept the supplies) gave 3 bags of yarn to Good will, and 2 bags to a young mother who loves to knit but has limited resources, Kept enough yarn to keep me busy for a year or two and have enough fabric to make a lot of quilts and pocketbooks. I have to say that when I was done I felt a relief that my kids would not be doing this after I am gone, which of course I hope it many years away so I prob will have more stuff by then anyway!


----------



## Norma (Jan 27, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Just yarn and patterns for me. I also cross stitch, but don't really stash or hoard. So here's my question to you other cross stitchers out there....have you ever noticed that no matter how many colours of thread are in your stash, the next project you want to make needs at least 5 colours you don't have? Why is that?


I think it must be the stash fairy, Letting you add more. My stash is yarn, beads, fabric, embroidery supplies, leather working supplies, paints (oil, watercolor and acrylic) and thousands of patterns.


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Since I am also a quilter, I have a fabric stash. There is a closet in my studio and DH has lined all three sides with shelves. I also keep some plastic storage tubs for specific things like christmas fabric or patriotic or flannel, etc. etc.
> 
> I also crossstitch and have a gazillion patterns and linen and threads...... At the moment, I am not up to date with filing and have stuff scattered about. Usually, all patterns are in a file cabinet, threads are in pretty good shape but I have fabric in a couple of large baskets, some on shelves,,, some kitted. Not having done a good job of keeping up with inventory, I will probably have to do it all over.......
> 
> ...


You and I should get together, I have the same as you, knitting, spinning, patchwork, cross stitch, embroidery, scrapbooking, and now have started to learn bobbin lace making. Will it ever end. But Heh Ho I am a very happy person. LOL


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Stash Fairy for sure. I love to go to Bead Shows and always find beautiful, irresistable beads that seem to speak to me..."Buy Me, Buy Me." Just love the colors and the feel of beautiful beads. Enjoy, Patricia


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Fabric and books. I had 17 boxes of fabric when I moved here. I've been here 13 years, and have continued buying and buying -- so when I get ready to move I'm sure I've more than doubled that.


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

Wool, Fabrics. Fabrics, Fabrics!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, I have a stash of cottons for quilting and also a stash of counted cross stitch patterns and kits, etc., that I plan to use one of these days - probably in retirement when that finally arrives!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Beads, lots of beads, beading books, thread, findings, containers, Paper crafts, card-stock, stamps, inks, colored pencils, ink pens, containers, Embroidery, patterns, thread, fabric, needles, containers, Knitting, yarn, needles, patterns, containers, Painting, paint, patterns, brushes, paper, containers. Whew!!!


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

Craftsmith said:


> Three stashes in our house. Largest one is knitting, then cross-stitch then quilting. Am trying to use up more than I acquire but not succeeding very often.


I have books too!!


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

ruthkk said:


> Beads, beads and more beads! But like the cross stitch dilema above, there is always something new or something I need to go with ones I already have to make a project. The storage problem is always whether to store by color or type of bead so I do both. They take up a whole closet and my dining room table is always covered with projects I have started or want to do.


I just finished creating a framed board to hang strands of beads on that I haven't used yet. I made a background out of subtle scrapbooking papers and stretched window screen over the top. Now I need to find my stash of wire to find some stiff enough to fashion into hooks. Now, where is that stuff?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, my header would have to read "Stashes". Not only am I a huge knitter but also quilter, smocker, heirloom sewing, cross stitch, hardanger, etc. I also have 10 sewing machines, 2 sergers, and a commercial quilting machine (complete with 12 foot table to put it on). For stash storage I just simply acquired my 3 sons rooms, as they moved out, as ancillary storage rooms. I'm, by no means, an "empty nester" and they have no place to move back to should THEY feel the need. I'll help them find a cheeper place to live, a roommate, and even help them move but it's not back home. I've done my time.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Does garden supplies count??


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh yes! My "over" stashes include paints - acrylic, oils and watercolors; canvases, sketching pads, paintbrushes;scrapbooks (waiting to be filled with postcards, menus, photos, bills etc.); Menus waiting to be three-hole punched and put (in proper order) into a binder . . . I live in a not-so-big apartment and its amazing that all this can be kept in some sort of order! and, of course, yarn galore!
-Sinead.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

ROFL..oh..yeah Pleclerrc..that will really help us clear out our stashes.


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

me too! i still have boxes that I haven't open yet rom when I moved to this house 18 years ago.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

diziescott said:


> Just yarn and patterns for me. I also cross stitch, but don't really stash or hoard. So here's my question to you other cross stitchers out there....have you ever noticed that no matter how many colours of thread are in your stash, the next project you want to make needs at least 5 colours you don't have? Why is that?


Ha Ha, I have a box of buttons for my baby sweaters (all purchased new). I just finished a cardigan and I went thru my buttons over and over and not one was "right!" Murphy's Law, right?


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi. My name is Nancy and I'm a Bookaholic. 
I have shelves and shelves of both hardbound and paperback books. I haven't read all of them, but that doesn't prevent me from buying more and visiting the library. A room in my house is dedicated to books.
I know that some day I will read all I have. Sometimes I get a book from the library and then buy it because I want to own it because it means something special to me. 
I need someone to call when I get the urge to buy so they can talk me out of it. That's my second stash.


----------



## mollyb (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, diziescott, you are so right about the thread. I don't think I have ever started a cross stitch project without having to buy new thread. I also quilt, so I have a lot of fabric stashed away. I have recently taken up knitting again, as it is a project I can take with me, and it is easy on my eyes. I use a magnified light when I need to do corrections, or gussets.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

my other stash is fabric, i can not help it. when we built the house dh made sure i had a room for me. i have tried to use it as a guest room and sewing, but that did not work so dh said no more it will be the sewing and i love it room all for me alone. i will send pictures when it is finished i would be to ashamed to send a before picture. the only favor dh asked is if i might move some yarn to the i love it room


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Since I am also a quilter, I have a fabric stash. There is a closet in my studio and DH has lined all three sides with shelves. I also keep some plastic storage tubs for specific things like christmas fabric or patriotic or flannel, etc. etc.
> ...


I have a cure for you: move.

I had to move a little over a year ago and even though I got rid of stuff and got rid of stuff and did it some more (books, fabric, some yarn), I still had soooooo many books that I'm now getting rid of nearly all of them on Amazon. Because we're all older in this house and not all that healthy, they became such a burden that I never want to face that again. In the meantime, I've discovered Kindle (or, more accurately, the Kindle for PC reader which is free).

You can store many thousands of books on a Kindle. The only books I would consider buying if not available for Kindle are cookbooks, knitting and crochet books, and a very, very few books that I really, really want in my special areas of interest.

Otherwise, I've HAD IT with books.

And I'm also destashing big time because when I had to come face-to-face with my yarn hoarding, I was acutely embarrassed.


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, I have other stash. Books of all kinds, embroidery supplies, tatting supplies, I also draw and paint so add those supplies too.

Janice in Massachusetts


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I collect DVDs (old black & white and color movies); lots of DVD sets of TV series; working on collecting the entire Dark Shadows series; have lots UK TV series DVDs too. Carlyta


----------



## casemgr (May 7, 2012)

Oh, let me count the ways!! I have cross stitch and needlepoint, paper and stickers and other items for cardmaking and um yes, there are the beads, and beads and beads!!!


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I used to buy boxes and boxes of pretty stationery too. Before I started using a computer I used to handwrite a lot of letters. Now I've forced myself to stop buying because I've enough to last a lifetime.


Inishowen, I'm with you! I have enough stationery to write to everyone in the world for at least 5 years! I've forced myself to stop buying, too! Still love to look at it in the store, and have trouble turning my back on it, but am getting better every year. I used to hand write letters all the time, also sent lots of cards for any and all occasions. This computer has spoiled me because I can get it done much faster this way. I've been trying to think of a way (without a lot of fussing around) to feed the stationery through my printer, but haven't come up with an easy solution. Fun, tho! Penny


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Fabric & ribbon. I am seamstress & have 4 cabinets of fabric. I also make custom hair bows so I have a lot of supplies.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I am addicted to beads and beading, I had to buy a cabinet (an armoire) just for beads and all the accompaning stuff.
And fabrics for projects that I may get to one day, and some I'm working on now. And the sewing machines to work with.
Spinning wheel and roving.
And Books, even though I donate to the public library used book sale, my book stash never seems to shrink.
And cookie cutters. My mother never liked to make cookies (too fussy, of course she had 8 kids) so at 12, I became the family cookie baker. I guess I never outgrew it.
An Halloween costumes and decorations, I never outgrew that either.


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have books, lots & lots of books, cross stitch, lots & lots of cross stitch, pens, & scrapbooking supplies and I collect dust.. no matter where you are in my house..there it is...DUST!!!!!


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> If this is a second post, I apologize... I lost the first one.
> 
> Do you have another stash? Fabrics? Papers? Mine is a papery: Japanese silk print, statonary - pref. in a box-, notebooks, journals, pads, list maker. I scavenge thrift stores to find them. Of course, fountain pens, pens, and crayons are the essential companions. I make note books by recycling papers.
> 
> Please tell us about your other stash? What people say about it? where do you keep it?


I am a beader and make beaded jewelry. I have a tremendous stash of beads and books and every beading tool imaginable.
Every so often I try to consolidate my stash and am pleased to say that my DIL is into silver and beaded jewelry making and I gave her a good portion of my stash. Still have enough to open a store. Enjoy crocheting beaded rope necklaces and have sold quite a few over the years.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

DEE DEE said:


> tricotmonique said:
> 
> 
> > If this is a second post, I apologize... I lost the first one.
> ...


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

tricotmonique said:


> If this is a second post, I apologize... I lost the first one.
> 
> Do you have another stash? Fabrics? Papers? Mine is a papery: Japanese silk print, statonary - pref. in a box-, notebooks, journals, pads, list maker. I scavenge thrift stores to find them. Of course, fountain pens, pens, and crayons are the essential companions. I make note books by recycling papers.
> 
> Please tell us about your other stash? What people say about it? where do you keep it?


Beads and jewelry supplies.. I have a dedicated beading table/desk and it's all stored on there..


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

illusionsbydonna said:


> tricotmonique said:
> 
> 
> > If this is a second post, I apologize... I lost the first one.
> ...


All in one table??? I had to buy an armoire, and it isn't all in there. I always have something out.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a stash of sewing supplies, fabric, thread, lace etc.

I also save books and magazines. I have begun to thin out my magazine stash though.

I can't believe what I have accumulated in just 4 months of knitting. I now have 2 huge boxes of supplies


----------



## Dezlie (Feb 8, 2012)

Cookbooks! Can't have too many cookbooks, but I never seem to use them. Oh, I do have all my text books from college (you know for reference 
I recently learned to knit, so my yarn stash is limited. I do have a collection of sock yarn, but have been busy knitting baby blankets (socks later).


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Because I also sew, fabric would be my second stash. I also collect pens.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Other than my yarn stash and knitting needles and crochet needles and patterns I also have

A stash of Art supplies, tablets, brushes, paints, art books, easels and canvas I also have

Material and sewing supplies to make some Knitting Bags I also have

Floss for embroidery and cross stitch along with patterns and pre-printed kits and quilt blocks and cross stitch material. I even have something my mother was working on before she passed away that I plan on finishing.

I almost forgot my stash of beads and tools to make jewelry and things.

I have got it pretty well organized in the past few months.

now if I could just find the time to do all that I want to do...............


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I have rubber stamps, scrapbooking supplies, books...lots of books! And of course, yarn


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Since I am also a lapidarist I have boxes of rough gems tones and minerals. Also have a stash of gold and silver wire for the wire art of wrapping the cut and polished gemstones. And thousands of #11 seed beads for all the Indian bead work I used to do and still love. My husband is a silversmith and I am his apprentice so we have a room full and a shed full of silver and gemstones.
That and also my yarn stash for my charity knitting. Where is extra room??????? And the time to do all you want to do...


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

gonecrazy50 said:


> Pleclerrc said:
> 
> 
> > margie1992 said:
> ...


I have never knitted with beads, must try it sometime. I have done a lot of crocheting with beads. I always strung my beads on the cotton and slid them forward as I progressed. Which method do you use?


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Dot-I said:


> Since I am also a lapidarist I have boxes of rough gems tones and minerals. Also have a stash of gold and silver wire for the wire art of wrapping the cut and polished gemstones. And thousands of #11 seed beads for all the Indian bead work I used to do and still love. My husband is a silversmith and I am his apprentice so we have a room full and a shed full of silver and gemstones.
> That and also my yarn stash for my charity knitting. Where is extra room??????? And the time to do all you want to do...


Very interesting. My oldest son is a lapidarist. He hand cuts jemstones. Does beautiful precision work. He does a lot of custom work for the jewelers. I have I believe 5 display boxes of cut jemstones that he has given me as a collection. I have everything from opals of every type, the different topaz colors, rubies, emeralds, and every thing in between. But no money to have one or two pieces made into jewelery. Maybe one day. If I were able to I wouldn't be able to chose which one.


----------



## AllThumbsBREN (Jun 21, 2012)

I love pens and journals. I try out pens all the time. I like the feel of the flow on the pen...like I feel yarn in a yarn store!! Guess I'm a tactile type person. The journals have to have great paper in them, so the pens flow easily over the paper as I write or sketch.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> I have a stash of sewing supplies, fabric, thread, lace etc.
> 
> I also save books and magazines. I have begun to thin out my magazine stash though.
> 
> I can't believe what I have accumulated in just 4 months of knitting. I now have 2 huge boxes of supplies


Oh yes...the mags. I forgot about those. How could I. I have boxes full of knitting and crocheting mags that I can't bring myself to part with.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

barbtobias2012 said:


> Since I also draw and paint, I have shelves (great wide and deep ones) of paper (sketching, charcoal, watercolor, pastel), oil paints and canvases, watercolors, acrylics, brushes by the dozen, and stacks of unframed pieces in my studio upstairs and dozens of framed ones stacked in the garage.
> 
> I just never thought of it as a "stash" until now. :-D


Hi Barbtobias.... I am reading an article in the magazine "Journaling" . Renee Stien writes" every artist I know has a stash of odd papers". I thought about your post. All artists have a stash. Knitters are artists. Knitters have a stash. Paraphrasing.... knitters have a stash of odd yarns. I would add, knitters who have more than one stash are multimedia artists. That's my argment to clam more space in our homes. Not generating an income is irrelevant as we are creating and giving objects of beauty.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Missylamb, we would like to see the hair ornaments you make. 

I would love to get together and do crafts together. I love to start new projects, but get bogged down at the end--My mother used to assign chores to me (it was during the Rosie the Riveter efficiency experts) and then she would make a production out of checking my work thoroughly.

I learned to leave a little cleanser in the bottom of the tub, etc, so she would know I cleaned it.

She got on a kick of getting rid of anything not used in the last 6 months. Of course I remarked that all the Christmas decorations would have to go because it was July.

Later I learned to be sort of neat because my OCD dh would throw away the whole kit, or set of embroidery flosses---even my pictures in albums. BUT he kept all his sermon notes since 1952. More than 50 years of his notes. We moved all of those.!

I had to take my sewing machine into the tiny guest bathroom and sew in there. Then he closed the door. I sort of like craft clutter that is being used.


Carolyn



Carolyn


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Mine is books - about 4 x 6' bookcases full.


My Hilary has about 3000 books. Never met a book she didn't like . Is it something with the name?


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

tayana said:


> Same with the buttons,got jars full of them,and when needed is never right colour or size


Amen!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Dezlie said:


> Cookbooks! Can't have too many cookbooks, but I never seem to use them. Oh, I do have all my text books from college (you know for reference
> I recently learned to knit, so my yarn stash is limited. I do have a collection of sock yarn, but have been busy knitting baby blankets (socks later).


Hadn't thought of this. I, too, still have some of my college text books. Who knows? Might have to write a research paper one day. Ha. I actually did give one of my French dictionaries to my grandson when he was in high school; so my PROBLEM did come in handy. Ha.

I also have all the college term papers with grades and teacher comments and do read them occasionally. Brings back memories--some good, some not so good. Ha. Can't seem to find my college transcript thought. Now, that might be important one day--if only as a souvenir for my children. Guess I should order one. I haven't lost my diploma yet. Probably because it's hanging on the wall. Ha. Also have my tassel hanging over the diploma. Ha.

This post has been as much fun as the TISSUE LADY post.


----------



## Sophiathe wise (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm in the process of moving...aaaaaagh! I started out with 3,000 books and I have all kinds of tools, the paraphernalia associated with genealogy, fabric, patterns, craft books, yarn...


----------



## Pat 34 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you think we are all hoarders?


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Pat 34 said:


> Do you think we are all hoarders?


In a way, yes. BUT all of our stuff is GOOD STUFF. Ha.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh I forgot about the playing cards,paper weights and art materials.Pen nibs and glass, could there be more things I have forgotten about in the spare bedrooms !!!


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Can I report on my recent space solution. I have developed - so far- one knitting tool kit - called the "Yarn Prep kit. It includes, ball winder, bobines, index cards to record yarn to use or buy (holes pre-punched and store in a see-through pencil case), tables (weight/gauge), small scale, some knitting needles, swatches made with similar yarn, small notebook and pen, i-cord maker, small cloth pins small plastic - or the ones with ladybugs) to wrap small scraps), thread cutter if you recycle yarn, cheap scissors. All smal items can be stored in a small plastic or metal container. ziploick bags are fine too. 

Everything fits in a small trash can. 

let me know if you do something like this.


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is books - about 4 x 6' bookcases full.
> ...


We moved several years ago to a house as large, but one fewer bedroom. My books are mostly still in boxes waiting for the 4 floor - to - ceiling (12 foot) bookcases that are waiting in the garage to be installed. So I had to buy more so I have something to read....


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Pat 34 said:


> Do you think we are all hoarders?


Hoarders is such an ugly term. We are inspired, artistic collectors-of everything! Not to mention the fact that we are protecting the Earth's ecology by not filling the landfills.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> Can I report on my recent space solution. I have developed - so far- one knitting tool kit - called the "Yarn Prep kit. It includes, ball winder, bobines, index cards to record yarn to use or buy (holes pre-punched and store in a see-through pencil case), tables (weight/gauge), small scale, some knitting needles, swatches made with similar yarn, small notebook and pen, i-cord maker, small cloth pins small plastic - or the ones with ladybugs) to wrap small scraps), thread cutter if you recycle yarn, cheap scissors. All smal items can be stored in a small plastic or metal container. ziploick bags are fine too.
> 
> Everything fits in a small trash can.
> 
> let me know if you do something like this.


Yes, it's called a 3br/2 ba, double garage house. Everything almost fits in. Loom, 9 knitting machines, sock machine, spinning wheel, at least 5,000 pounds of yarn. LOL
But you do have a great idea. I can never find that small stuff. But I'm not a hoarder! :roll:


----------



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

I tell my DH that as long as I am able to walk into my stash and make something for someone in need he should not complain! This is not hoarding it is having supplies on hand to use to help someone.When I was working one of the ladies had a diagnose of cancer so I stepped into my stash and pulled out enough fabric to make a beautiful quilt with squares for people from work to sign. We know that her daughter now treasures that quilt because her Mom died from the cancer two years later.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

You should see the sewing patterns and fabric I have. My yarn pales in comparison.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Pat 34 said:


> Do you think we are all hoarders?


A true hoarder gets wadded up if anyone even touches their stuff, so if that is you - time to get help - but I think most of us are just stashers, collectors, whatever. I regularly clean out and give stuff away but really should get rid of more than I do. I just like 'having' stuff. (another characteristic of a hoarder :lol: ) but love to give stuff away too. Yesterday I made a framed board covered with scrapbook paper and screen to hang my strung bead hoard - ummm . . collection on. I haven't gone through my scrapbook papers in ever so long - but was happy to be able to find something that would work with my project. ;-)


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

I think I have a little bit of EVERYTHING! HAHA! Drives my DH crazy because I have soooo much craft stuff and I WILL NOT get rid of it because I want to have the stuff if I need it, or want it! I have beading supplies, scrapbooking supplies, painting, oh, and don't forget the extensive "pretty rock" collection I have going! I started finding AMAZING rocks on the beaches here, and I coat them in a gloss and am thinking of stuff to do with them. Haha, our obsessions... I love crafting and being creative, I just have an abundance of supplies that are hardly used. Too much to make, and too little time!

Tabby


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Can you imagine the clean uncluttered house of someone who has no hobbies. Someone whose biggest excitement is straightening shoes or lining up the can labels? Makes me shudder! Now, if you are a little OCD and can manage collections along with a lined up pantry, more power to you!
Wanna give lessons in how that's done?


----------



## Joellen (Aug 6, 2011)

I would have to be on more medication are be locked up. Or maybe I would get out side and work in the yard again if I did not have so much in the house to play with.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

arwenian said:


> Can you imagine the clean uncluttered house of someone who has no hobbies. Someone whose biggest excitement is straightening shoes or lining up the can labels? Makes me shudder! Now, if you are a little OCD and can manage collections along with a lined up pantry, more power to you!
> Wanna give lessons in how that's done?


Like one of my fridge magnets says: Dull women have immaculate houses.
Di


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Anitabee said:


> Beads, lots of beads, beading books, thread, findings, containers, Paper crafts, card-stock, stamps, inks, colored pencils, ink pens, containers, Embroidery, patterns, thread, fabric, needles, containers, Knitting, yarn, needles, patterns, containers, Painting, paint, patterns, brushes, paper, containers. Whew!!!


Whooeeeee. I think you are at the top of the list with the most diverse stash. Bet you can even come up with a few more once you look around. I did. But, I'll be you are happy. Patricia


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I keep a stash of extra fat on my hips and butt...lol...lol.. This is one stash I would be happy to get rid of completely (and NOT restock) !!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes Patricia,
I am happy with my "stuff".
Anita


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Chulo1 said:


> I keep a stash of extra fat on my hips and butt...lol...lol.. This is one stash I would be happy to get rid of completely (and NOT restock) !!


Free for the taking...you don't even have to pay postage, LOL.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Joellen said:


> I would have to be on more medication are be locked up. Or maybe I would get out side and work in the yard again if I did not have so much in the house to play with.


I just stayed inside in the cool and felted some soap bars and did a little knitting. Yard, what yard? You mean it is still there? I haven't seen it lately.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, I have another stash or two - quilting fabrics, paper tole picture projects, tole paints - still have ceramic paints and patterns from years ago. Did weed some out but could do more and so on it goes - good intentions.....


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

Pat 34 said:


> Do you think we are all hoarders?


No not hoarders just Collectors


----------



## AuntyD (Jul 28, 2012)

Chulo 1 your post had me laughing so hard my hubby just came in to see if I was ok! I too have a stash for my hobbies and crafts. And LindY G...can a person have such a thing as too many shoes? I still have a pair of 4" stiletto's that due to injuries from a car crash I can no longer walk in,but I put them on while I'm sitting in my cozy chair crocheting...how fabulous they look on my feet! lol


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Recipes, I used to collect cookbooks but got rid of them when i downsized. I usually print the recipes off the internet and put in binders. The worst thing is, I rarely cook. I live alone in a small apartment and cooking is often more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh. I forgot about my cookbooks and recipes.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

DenzelsMa said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > I hook traditional rugs (yes, I really am a *hooker*), and my frames, hooks, and much of my wools and patterns are stored in plastic containers in the basement, because there isn't room upstairs. We all (everyone in the house) collect books. At one time each of my children had their own complete set of Stephen King novels. I'm down to one at the moment, though. I also spin, and have 5 wheels, a huge number of handdspindles, and boxes and boxes of spinnables.
> ...


And, yes, I crochet, too. I remember the face of my priest when a friend and I were talking about the fact that I was going to a hookers' workshop....


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> Recipes, I used to collect cookbooks but got rid of them when i downsized. I usually print the recipes off the internet and put in binders. The worst thing is, I rarely cook. I live alone in a small apartment and cooking is often more trouble than it is worth.


Me, too! I used to cook three full meals daily for my husband and children. For the life of me, I can't remember what I came up with day after day. I downsized my cookbooks,then my daughter wanted some of what was left. Now cooking is not worth the trouble. If I want vegetables, there is a southern buffet (owned by Koreans) tha provides all the green beans, cabbage, collards, fried green tomatoes and cornbread I could want for $7.00. And fried chicken. Can't cook it for that. And they do the dishes. That leaves me more time to play with my stash(es).


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Tricomonique
Perhaps you mean stationery instead of stationary - the latter just means that it's standing still. The former is writing paper.
B.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

ooh...Carlyta..can we all come to your house and watch all the Dark Shadows movies? Huh..please!!! I will bring snacks along with my knitting!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Anitabee said:


> Oh my gosh. I forgot about my cookbooks and recipes.


I did too. My shelf is so loaded it's starting to sag in the middle. Hate to discard any because some of them belonged to my mom, DH's mom and grandmom and are really old. I love to look through them.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> Anitabee said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh. I forgot about my cookbooks and recipes.
> ...


I've had a similar sagging problem in the past and took some wood dowels and cut them the precise length to lift the sag back to it's proper height and propped the shelve up. Painted it to match and all.


----------



## Dezlie (Feb 8, 2012)

I have one cookbook that I use often. My daughters all have their own homes now, and a copy of the same cookbook. Now when they call and have questions about a recipe, I can look it up and read the same thing they are.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a 3-drawer filing cabinet jam-packed with sewing patterns. I sewed everything for my daughter - underwear, sleepwear, summer, winter, spring - you name it - I had it. Somehow I only made shorts and trousers for the boys. She is now 38 and the boys are 25 and 20.
I wanted to sew something for my GD (they live 2 days drive from us) and you guessed it - I had to go to the Spotlight store to buy some more patterns. Of course her twin brother had to have something new too so I made him a shirt and shorts set. Then their 2 older siblings (boys) wanted something from Babcia too (Grandma in Polish) so back for more patterns.
I also have knitting/crochet patterns from magazines dating back as far as 1974.
Then I have plastic multi drawers full of card-making papers, laces, ribbons, embellishments.
Floral art books, ribbons, wires, tapes etc.
Of course I have all my yarn stash - new patterns, needles, hooks, looms,....
H E L P - I think I have to shift myself off to the garage.

Drowning!!! :? 

PS - Forgot - all those recipes - 40 years worth and now my husband is collecting them for pickling, marinading, preserving. We have 20+ large jars of onions just made up. We probably haven't eaten that many in 40 years, but ... :roll: :shock: :hunf:


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I was a quilter before I became a knitter. I have more quilt fabric than yarn. Most of my time is devoted to knitting. Slowly I am donating my fabric to good causes. I do have two quilts started for my grands. Must spend a little more time working on them otherwise they'll be grown and married before the quilts are done.
DotS


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I just went to Riot Art & Craft here in Australia yesterday and I got 60 skeins of different types of yarn for half price - should have been $120 - I got it for $59,40...to add to my stash ready for when I get the urge or I retire.


----------



## Jules46 (Jun 10, 2012)

My lovely husband built me a six metre square sewing room on our block after my fabric, quilt frame and numerous sewing machines threatened to take over the whole house.Have now started knitting again after thirty years.With my track record won't be long before I amass enough yarn,needles,patterns etc to fill another room.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

tricotmonique said:


> If this is a second post, I apologize... I lost the first one.
> 
> Do you have another stash? Fabrics? Papers? Mine is a papery: Japanese silk print, statonary - pref. in a box-, notebooks, journals, pads, list maker. I scavenge thrift stores to find them. Of course, fountain pens, pens, and crayons are the essential companions. I make note books by recycling papers.
> 
> Please tell us about your other stash? What people say about it? where do you keep it?


My second stash is neatly stored away in a large office-type storage cupboard. It is mostly card and papers of various kinds as I make greetings cards to sell for charity. The cards already made are stored in a see-thru plastic box - easy to transport to craft fairs etc. There is some overspill of half made cards and the cutting mat, scissors, rulers, etc. which are necessary tools when card making. Computer, sewing machine, printer and small tv are also in the small room I call my Office.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I am also a Hosta collector, - have a solarium for my house plants - I also make fleece hats, mostly for kids, but some for adults too. But, LOTS of yarn!


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

Talk about stashes, wow, today I hit the lottery reallyyyyy bigggg. My dtr. had a tag sale today at one of the houses she was selling and brought me over 125 skeins of yarn. Brand new boxes of wool with 12 skeins each, 5 of those, bags of wool that you see in knitting stores with the same color and lot #. I am excited to make the easy afghan that they say takes 2 days with the bulky wool, have about 12 of those different colors, so i will make a stripe afghan. Now I do have a question, how long does wool stay. I found receipts that this person bought wool from Macys dept. store, (big store here in N.Y.) My Mom shopped there all the time in fact my trousseau came from there because my Mom used a shopper and she helped her (in those days) Anyway the receipt is dated March 1971. Wool looks good and I smacked them against a wall to make sure no bugs. One or two look a little dirty in spots, it took me two or more hours to go thru all the stuff and I am not finished. I took them out of the old bags they were in and put bounce sheets in them to refresh.Do you think the wool will be ok to knit with. Only about 4 of them I seem to see has pieces, like someone cut the wool, when I have more time I will open the skeins. (they are all in the original wrapper and unused as I see it, except for short ends?????? Do not know the names of the wool, or not familiar, some have a French name, others are bernat. I cannot believe there is another crazy out there or there was another crazy besides me who hoards everything. I think it will take me another year before I start using that wool, as I am in the middle of an afghan and need to make another one after. Then I will start on this new stash with the old one she (same dtr.) bought me 5 yrs. ago. Once I get started the homeless will hopefully enjoy.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

I have already reported on my "other" stash, but I should tell you that my yarn stash is small in comparison to many on KP. However, it is spread all over my lounge and has to be moved to allow visitors to sit. I have a lovely white/tabby tom cat who thinks every piece of padded furniture is his to make his bed on. He turns his nose up at cat beds, even the most luxurious. I have just bought a new throw for my sofa and he seems determined to get to it somehow. It is a lovely black throw with grey and white owls in the corners, and NOT the place for a white cat. Ring binders of knitting patterns are spread out opened at a page, carrier bags of WIP's are on chair seats and the whole place looks very untidy. Perhaps, eventually, my cat will realise that for the time being his place is on the floor.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Gamoo. I think the skeins will be OK to use but if you are worried you could always make balls out of them in which you will be sure there aren't any breaks. Personally, as long as the outer layers are intact, I would just go with it. Most of all Enjoy!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

gamoo said:


> Talk about stashes, wow, today I hit the lottery reallyyyyy bigggg. My dtr. had a tag sale today at one of the houses she was selling and brought me over 125 skeins of yarn. Brand new boxes of wool with 12 skeins each, 5 of those, bags of wool that you see in knitting stores with the same color and lot #. I am excited to make the easy afghan that they say takes 2 days with the bulky wool, have about 12 of those different colors, so i will make a stripe afghan. Now I do have a question, how long does wool stay. I found receipts that this person bought wool from Macys dept. store, (big store here in N.Y.) My Mom shopped there all the time in fact my trousseau came from there because my Mom used a shopper and she helped her (in those days) Anyway the receipt is dated March 1971. Wool looks good and I smacked them against a wall to make sure no bugs. One or two look a little dirty in spots, it took me two or more hours to go thru all the stuff and I am not finished. I took them out of the old bags they were in and put bounce sheets in them to refresh.Do you think the wool will be ok to knit with. Only about 4 of them I seem to see has pieces, like someone cut the wool, when I have more time I will open the skeins. (they are all in the original wrapper and unused as I see it, except for short ends?????? Do not know the names of the wool, or not familiar, some have a French name, others are bernat. I cannot believe there is another crazy out there or there was another crazy besides me who hoards everything. I think it will take me another year before I start using that wool, as I am in the middle of an afghan and need to make another one after. Then I will start on this new stash with the old one she (same dtr.) bought me 5 yrs. ago. Once I get started the homeless will hopefully enjoy.


Time to invest in a ball winder if you don't have one. If you suspect damage, rewind the ball , rewind each break that is at least several yards long. When you are knitting plan the end of the yarn at the end of the row if there isn't enough for the row, and add the next ball as long as it is enough for a row or two. By leaving the ends at the edge, you can knot them and weave them later. Then it won't matter how many balls you use. I pulled an open box of odds and ends from the garage with plans to throw it away. I protect my yarns, but the movers had it buried or maybe I was going to donate it before it got dusty. Anyway, I wasted almost none of it and knitted several "recycled" scarfs which turned out beautiful. Of coursr I washed them nicely by hand. Actually sold some! Sometimes I am just too frugal. Anyway, your new stash is to be envied.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

My Stash got very small since I am on yhis Forum, because it got me back to knitting, so now I knitted thi Hats out of some =leftovers=


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, I sound like so many of you. Besides my yarn I also make card and until you get involved you have no idea how many things you can collect to use in card making. My button collect is very near to being out of hand. The other thing that I have real trouble with is beaufiful ribbons that I have collected to put on cards etc,,but they are so beautiful I can't make myself use them. I keep waiting for the perfect card that I know will never come. I don't worry about it anymore. My kids can clean it all out after I'm dead.


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> If this is a second post, I apologize... I lost the first one.
> 
> Do you have another stash? Fabrics? Papers? Mine is a papery: Japanese silk print, statonary - pref. in a box-, notebooks, journals, pads, list maker. I scavenge thrift stores to find them. Of course, fountain pens, pens, and crayons are the essential companions. I make note books by recycling papers.
> 
> Please tell us about your other stash? What people say about it? where do you keep it?


I'm an interior designer now working from home but I used to have a retail showroom & ran a professional curtain workroom. When I had to relocate to working from home, our dining room was the only room in the house, I felt we could manage without. That of course, is now full of surplus fabric that I always intend to put to good use - cushions, throws, pin cushions, coat hangers, screens, collages etc etc Some of the fabrics are truly stunning, &, as a lot were a £100 sterling per metre or more, I feel disinclined to just give them away, or send to the local charity shop. There are also fabrics in the garage, bedrooms & a lock up unit full of them which cost £200 per month to store.

You probably think, as my husband does, that this is sheer lunacy, which it is but I can no more part with them than cut off my right arm!!

I haven't even mentioned the knitting patterns, book collections, recipes, knitting wools..............


----------



## Timmy (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello. Trying to locate a lapidarist in Kamloops. Can u assist?


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Books, origami paper, pens and pencils...


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

My other stash is fabric. My challenge has been storage. I try to avoid creases. Some is stored folded in drawers and a trunk. Some is stored in closet on skirt hangers. Some is stored on bolts/large cardboard tubes (I don't have a convenient storage and access system for these). Not too long ago I sorted through my fabric stash and donated some to a group of ladies who make quilts and tote bags for charity.


----------

